# 4 month old twins! HELP!



## DawnMN26

Hello All

Hope all is well!

My girls are almost 4 months old. I am starting to have some difficultly. When they were younger, the slept for 3 hours, got up to feed & went back to sleep for 3 hours. As they get older they don't sleep as much during the day & just want me to hold them in a sitting position, how do i do this when I only have 2 hands & there are 2 babies? I do one at a time ALL day long & it becomes very exhausting!

Since they barely sleep anymore, I can't get anything done. I can't clean, do wash, get dressed, brush teeth, cook, etc! My OH is never home, he works from 7am and comes home around 8pm. He does do the last feeding before bed so i can get some sleep, which is very helpful.

I'm just wondering if any other moms experienced this. Is does get better right? :shrug:HELP!

Dawn


----------



## Mea

My two are now just over 4 months and not sleeping much during the day either Sam usually has 15-20 mins each sleep so I just start doing something and he wakes up. Emily is a bit better and will normally have an hour each sleep. 
I have brought a jumperoo and a baby einstein learn and groove and they are excellent and the twins love them it keeps them occupied for awhile so at least I can get a few things done. 

I am sure it will get easier once they can sit on their own and play with things which hopefully should not be too much longer. 
If you want to chat to someone going through the same as you feel free to message me anytime you want )xx
Someone on here gave me some great advice once if ever you are having a bad day take them for a walk around the shops, it's so nice when people stop to admire your babies and tell you how wonderful you are to have twins.


----------



## DawnMN26

Hello Mea
Thanks so much for your reply! Good i am not alone! I have a jumperoo too, but what age is the jumperoo for? Aren't they still too young for it? They will be 15 weeks tomorrow! I will google the einstein thingy!

Yes I usually take them for a walk around the block, but its been too hot here, around 90 degrees, but I guess there is always the mall I can take them. Yes, everytime we take the girls out everyone everywhere has such nice comments about the twins. We feel so popular when we take them out! hahah

How do u find time to shower, get dressed, do your hair & makeup? Just wondering?
Thanks so much for ur reply!


----------



## _Vicky_

KEEP THE FAITH - you have such fun to come!!!

My boys were trying to wash each others hair and faces this morning soooo cute!!!!

I found four months reallyu really hard tbh 

How about getting them a sit me up toy thing if sitting is what they want? here is the link to the one I had. https://direct.asda.com/Red-Kite-Sit-Me-Up-Play-Ring/002654535,default,pd.html

As far as showering is concerned, I just used to wing ot when the boys were asleep or just put them in their cots for five minutes. House work and all the rest - sod it, do the essentials and the rest can wait.


----------



## loz13

Do you have little bouncer chairs for them? We have ones with toys dangling down and I would plop them in them, in front of the TV whenever I needed to get anything done. You can also get ones that vibrate and play tunes.

The jumperoo is fab - one of my girls really loves it, they just turned seven months today and I've been using it since about 5 1/2, 6 months but she's really starting to get into it now.

Another thing I've been doing is fencing off an area with a playpen and filling it with wee rattles, teddys etc and leaving them to amuse themselves - it works and now one of them is rolling over and comando crawling, she is loving it. To be honest they dont sleep much now during the day and tend to just nod off when it suits them ie face down in the playpen or upright in the jumperoo :winkwink:

best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh bugger of course bouncers!!!!!!! I couldnt have lived without them - doh how soon we forget eh xxxx


----------



## RebaMc

Definitely bouncers are the way to go! Or prop them up with pillows/cushions.

They'll sitting unaided in no time... hang in there :)


----------



## DawnMN26

Hello All

Thanks so much for the replies! Yes I put them in bouncers, they are soo helpful! I will have to wait a few months for the jumperoo though! hahah Thanks Vicki for the link to that sitting up chair toy! I will look into it! Ur boys were washing each others faces, how cute! haha

Thanks again
I'll hang in there!


----------



## Angelblue

Yeah bouncers are amazing couldnt live without them! Dont worry soon they will start to become more interested in the toys on them, and I put them on the playmat for a change of scenery. Ive got some bumbo chairs too, to help them sit up, maybe they would like those when they get a bit bigger? 

I always put my 2 up in their cots for naps in the day and they go up twice a day for a couple of hours, they would never fall asleep really downstairs. (when they were smaller I had them in their moses baskets in their cots when we first put them in their own room)


----------



## RainbowGift

I use a product called "Huga bebe" to help my little ones use things like activity centers and jump-ups. They are SO mentally ready for these things, but their bodies are too small and this solves the problem. They just sort of twirl around in slow circles in the jumper, when they try to jump not much happens- maybe they are not heavy enough.. but doing circles makes them happy for a bit and makes them feel like they do when they are being held up in that position by me (which is ALL THE TIME it seems). Ironically, they DO jump in the activity center. It is so funny, they look deeply into my eyes before and after.... before to ask if they should (it seems to me) I say "jump" and move my upper body like I am jumping... They jump and smile and then search my eyes again to see if everything is ok. Sooooo endearing. I don't put them in these things too often, Ive heard it can hinder proper walking (???) if you do.... and might be hard on the hips to hang down like that (they say in "Natural Parenting" forum that baby bjorn carriers are bad for the hips (?) But here and there it has been a life-saver and good stimulation for them. xoxoxo Here is a link to the product that has made it possible.

https://www.amazon.com/Hugga-Bebe-Infant-Support-Cushion-Yellow/dp/B002M4DI56


The baby sits inside this cushion-seat, is wrapped up in it.... if you want to see video of me putting it on mine and using it, let me know.


----------



## DawnMN26

oh ok great thanks
i willl check it out


----------

